# Small Pet Ownership Survey - Help Required :)



## WolfySilver (Jun 21, 2012)

Hello,

I'm currently running a survey just to find out more about small pet keeping habits - what pets people share their lives with and why, if there are certain characteristics people specifically look for when choosing a pet etc. Not just limited to rats - so if you keep others too I'd love to hear about them!

So I was just wondering if anyone could give me a few moments to answer my survey found in the link below. 

wolfysilver.co.uk/1survey.htm

Thanks for your help ^_^


----------



## pipsqueak (Sep 5, 2011)

should we post here, or do it to the email?


----------



## WolfySilver (Jun 21, 2012)

Preferably email if you don't mind, it makes it easier for me to keep track of as I've linked the survey at a few sites I visit


----------

